# Brandschutzschalter.. Schon mal was davon gehört oder gesehen??



## MeisterLampe81 (12 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab heute im Zuge der VDE Update DVD wieder ein nettes Fachbuch dabei gehabt, in dem u.a. ein Brandschutzschalter (AFDD) beschrieben ist. Hatte vorher noch nie davon gehört, aber den Schalter gerade schon beim Big S entdeckt.. http://w3.siemens.com/powerdistribu.../Brandschutzschalter-5SM6/Seiten/Default.aspx

Hat sich damit schon jemand beschäftigt? Ist der überhaupt schon erhältlich?? Hat jemand einen Preis??

Ich finde das Produkt für privat und Betrieb sehr interessant..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## MSB (13 Februar 2013)

Also die Teile sind bei meinem Großhändler definitiv auf Lager.
Scheinbar gibts gegenwärtig ja nur 2 Typen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/62143982/133200

Kosten beide so ca. 105€ Liste, deinen Rabatt solltest du ja kennen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## element. (13 Februar 2013)

Handelt es sich dabei womöglich um einen AFCI - Arc Fault Current Interrupter, ein Gerät das die Amis teilweise schon fleißig in ihre Häuser bauen?
Es soll wohl mit Elektronik die Störungen erkennen, die bei einem Kurzschluss/Wackler entstehen, wenn noch zu wenig Strom fließt um den LS auszulösen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## element. (13 Februar 2013)

Tatsache, es gibt auch schon eine wiki. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlerlichtbogen-Schutzeinrichtung


----------



## winnman (13 Februar 2013)

Und die Technik gibts seit mehr als 70 Jahren 

Nur der Name "Brandschutzschalter" ist nicht so gängig.


----------



## element. (14 Februar 2013)

Welcher Name ist denn dann gängiger?
Und vor 70 Jahren HF-Störungen mit einem Microcontroller auswerten, naja


----------



## knabi (14 Februar 2013)

Unser S-Vertreter hat uns die Teile auch wärmstens ans Herz gelegt "...S...ist der einzige Hersteller, der das kann....". Mal sehen, wie schnell man in den einschlägigen Gremien eine Forderung z.B. der Sachversicherer durchdrückt ...
Sinn macht das sicher bei Museen oder Archiven, allerdings decken die zur Zeit lieferbaren beiden Typen nur Wechselstromkreise ab.
Und bei der momentanen Preisgestaltung warten wir erst mal ab, bevor wir den Kunden erklären, daß die Unterverteilungen schon wieder größer werden müssen, nachdem wir Ihnen erst vor kurzem die Einzelstromkreisabsicherung mit FI/LS-Kombinationen verkauft haben :-|...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hesse (4 Januar 2017)

knabi schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie schnell man in den einschlägigen Gremien eine Forderung z.B. der Sachversicherer durchdrückt ...


  Das ist ja dann wohl soweit ….

  Hat schon jemand Praxis Erfahrungen ?
  Siemens ist aber nicht mehr der einzige Hersteller …
http://www.e-volution.de/techniker-meisterschueler/84.htm?block=46841670&element=7102


----------



## Uwe Schröder (25 Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Richtig, Siemens ist nicht der einzige Hersteller...
http://electricalsector.eaton.com/de-de_residential_livesafe_AFDD+

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hesse (10 März 2017)

Der eaton hat auch gleich den FI mit drin macht dann auch Sinn


----------



## Ottmar (10 März 2017)

Hi!

Ich hätte gerne eine dreiphasige Version, mit RCD und LSS in einem Gerät, damit mit einem Gerät pro Verteilung die Vorschrift erfüllt ist.

Alles andere ist doch praktisch garnicht umsetzbar. Wo den Platz hernehmen?

Die AFFD sind generell nur bis 16A Nennstrom notwendig. Zudem funktionieren sie nur bei seriellen Fehlern vernünftig. Bei parallelen Fehlern lösen sogar die LSS vorher aus. Also insgesamt für die Industrie eher fragwürdig.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Ottmar (10 März 2017)

Hi,

okay, laut Norm ist die Verwendung noch sehr stark eingeschränkt.
Wie gesagt nur bis 16A und auch nur in 1-phasigen Systemen.

Mal sehen wann sie generell verwendet werden müssen.

Hoffentlich gibts dann kompakte Geräte mit allen Funktionen.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## knabi (16 März 2017)

Siemens hat die jetzt bis 40A im Programm - allerdings immer nur einphasig:

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/5SM6024-2
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/5SM6014-2

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ThorstenD2 (24 April 2017)

Huhu,

Kennt jemand die passenden Phasenschienen?
Anscheinend muss man da wohl eine Schiene für den Aussenleiter und eine blaue für den Null setzen und dann noch so einen komischen einpoligen Einspeiseadapter.

Bringt mir aber nicht viel, da ich einen 3pol RCD vorschalten möchte und ich sowieso nur 4 Brandschutzschalter und 1 RCD auf einer Schiene unter die Abdeckung bekomme...


----------



## knabi (25 April 2017)

Moin,

für Deine Anordnung gibt's wahrscheinlich nix vernünftiges....blaue Stiftsammelschiene 5ST3765-1 für den Neutralleiter, die 3phasige Schiene 5ST3740-1 kannst Du Dir eigentlich sparen, da sie nicht zum FI kompatibel ist.
Da bleibt eigentlich nur konventionell verdrahten :???:...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ThorstenD2 (25 April 2017)

Wahrscheinlich bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig. Maximal 6mm2 im Ring passt da wohl unter eine Doppelhülse - habe Gottseidank nur 40A Vorsicherung


----------

